# Fixed wheel bikes now freewheel



## RedBike (5 Aug 2010)

Last night the guy who'd bought my fixie on ebay came to collect it. 

Before handing over the dosh he took the bike on a test ride. He only got 2-5m down the road before he let out this scream.
Apparently despite having test rode several "fixed wheel" bikes at various shops he'd never encountered a bike that didn't free-wheel.

I took the rear wheel off, fitted him a bmx sprocket so that he was happy with his new "fixie". 



It would seem that bike shops can't sell fixed wheel bikes. They all have to be single speed.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Aug 2010)

one of my lbs owners thinks fixed wheel bikes are mad. he'll sell you a sprocket or a lockring though.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Aug 2010)

RedBike said:


> Last night the guy who'd bought my fixie on ebay came to collect it.
> 
> Before handing over the dosh he took the bike on a test ride. He only got 2-5m down the road before he let out this scream.
> Apparently despite having test rode several "fixed wheel" bikes at various shops he'd never encountered a bike that didn't free-wheel.
> ...



This isnt the case to my knowledge, my fuji was always fixed, but then again it came without brakes and a sticker saying not intended for road use


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2010)

I bought a fixed from my LBS - rear hub was fixed/fixed. Most off the shelf are single speed / fixed though.

Alec - your LBS needs enlightening - not Macc shop ?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2010)

Am I missing something here or just a little bit thick when it comes to fixies? 
He bought and test rode a fixie off you but expected it to freewheel?


----------



## RedBike (5 Aug 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> This isnt the case to my knowledge, my fuji was always fixed, but then again it came without brakes and a sticker saying not intended for road use



I'm guessing that if the bikes for road use then it needs to meet certain standards. So its has to be sold with reflectors, both brakes and single speed. (Although obviously it can be converted straight after the sale. )

If the bikes a track bike and not intended for road use then I'm guessing these rules don't apply.


----------



## RedBike (5 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Am I missing something here or just a little bit thick when it comes to fixies?
> He bought and test rode a fixie off you but expected it to freewheel?



Yep, bought a fixie off me and expected it to freewheel. He obviously had quite a shock when it didn't. 

From what I could gather a friend of his had recommended that he swop his MTB for a fixed wheel bike for commuting. 
He'd obviously gone into whichever shop it was and asked for a fixed wheel bike but been shown a singlespeed bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Aug 2010)

RedBike said:


> I'm guessing that if the bikes for road use then it needs to meet certain standards. So its has to be sold with reflectors, both brakes and single speed. (Although obviously it can be converted straight after the sale. )
> 
> If the bikes a track bike and not intended for road use then I'm guessing these rules don't apply.



It came with a bell and reflectors though, lmao!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2010)

Thank gawd for that, I thought I was going mad.

He tested some 'Fixed' in bike shops, but they were Single Speed.
Surely the shops explained the difference to him? I can't imagine they wouldn't have.



RedBike said:


> Yep, bought a fixie off me and expected it to freewheel. He obviously had quite a shock when it didn't.
> 
> From what I could gather a friend of his had recommended that he swop his MTB for a fixed wheel bike for commuting.
> He'd obviously gone into whichever shop it was and asked for a fixed wheel bike but been shown a singlespeed bike.


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Thank gawd for that, I thought I was going mad.
> 
> He tested some 'Fixed' in bike shops, but they were Single Speed.
> Surely the shops explained the difference to him? I can't imagine they wouldn't have.



I doubt it - they probably have a few hipster types come in ever day asking for a new 'fixie' and will sell them any old crap - which is a good thing, as the skinny-jeans merchants are better off on single speed IMO


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2010)

But even so. It's pretty simple knowing the difference between a fixie and a single speed surely?


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Aug 2010)

Not if you can't tell the difference between a proper pair of trousers and the things they wear, nor if you can walk out of the barbers with the kind of things they do...


----------



## RedBike (5 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Thank gawd for that, I thought I was going mad.
> 
> He tested some 'Fixed' in bike shops, but they were Single Speed.
> Surely the shops explained the difference to him? I can't imagine they wouldn't have.



They can't have explained the difference to him. This was obviously the first time he'd come across a bike that didn't freewheel. 
The look on his face when he set off down the road was priceless.


----------

